# Pic post :-)



## PedroPauloDiniz (Aug 28, 2002)

Beautiful


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Pic post  (PedroPauloDiniz)*

Thats the ugliest A3 ive seen im sorry, too riced up.
Mine looks 10x better








Dont mind the colour though


----------



## Defton613 (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: Pic post  ( XXX 1.8T)*

to riced up? that thing is crazy!!!


----------



## SeatIbiza1.8T (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Pic post  (Defton613)*

ugly!!! but the interior is done quite nicely...


----------



## Gelly (Dec 31, 2001)

What the hell are you guys smoking that you call that "ricey"?







Pass some of that s#&$ this way!








Exterior looks nice and clean, other than the decals on the rear windshield. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gquigmf (Oct 13, 2002)

*Re: Pic post  (PedroPauloDiniz)*

I think its one of the cleanest lookin cars on this site (with exception to the stickers)... rice its not.quote:[HR][/HR] 








































































Beautiful





















[HR][/HR]​Definetly not rice.


----------



## ILLZ (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: Pic post  (gquigmf)*

where can i get more info on this car?


----------



## JPP (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: Pic post  (ILLZ)*

I like that Audi. Good that someone has guts to be different!! More these! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sillybilly (May 26, 2002)

*Re: Pic post  (JPP)*

I guess there's an ass for every seat.
YUK!!!!!


----------



## ILLZ (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: Pic post  (sillybilly)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I guess there's an ass for every seat.
YUK!!!!!







[HR][/HR]​What exactly is yuk about it? You guys are all haters...


----------



## laderlover (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Pic post  (PedroPauloDiniz)*

that car is sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif FAR from rice.....what have you been smokin???


----------



## ILLZ (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: Pic post  (laderlover)*

quote:[HR][/HR]that car is sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif FAR from rice.....what have you been smokin???







[HR][/HR]​Agreed! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Pic post  (ILLZ)*

well i like everything except the front and the stickers


----------



## Ess Three (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: Pic post  ( XXX 1.8T)*

quote:[HR][/HR]well i like everything except the front and the stickers[HR][/HR]​...and I like absolutely nothing about that car.
Personally, I like to drive a car, and if mods don't add to that driving experience then they probably aren't for me...in this case I see no redeeming features at all on this car...gross. A complete waste of a decent base car.
Although I have to admit the work is well done...it just holds no appeal at all for me...give me a standard looking but decently upgraded car anytime.


----------



## ILLZ (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: Pic post  (Ess Three)*

quote:[HR][/HR]well i like everything except the front and the stickers
...and I like absolutely nothing about that car.
Personally, I like to drive a car, and if mods don't add to that driving experience then they probably aren't for me...in this case I see no redeeming features at all on this car...gross. A complete waste of a decent base car.
Although I have to admit the work is well done...it just holds no appeal at all for me...give me a standard looking but decently upgraded car anytime.[HR][/HR]​OK so you're against all mods that aren't performance oriented? That's fine but don't say the car looks gross and leave it at that...that gives the impression that you don't like the exterior mods he's done and would've done something DIFFERENT, not nothing at all...
[EDIT] - whoops sorry I thought you were the one that commented on it earlier, my fault!










[Modified by ILLZ, 10:11 AM 12-9-2002]


----------



## GeeTeeEyeVR6 (Apr 22, 2002)

*Re: Pic post  (ILLZ)*

ricers add stickers and badges and graphics, this guy debadged his s3
ricers put on big ol wings and super crazy aggressive body kits, this guy's is smooth na clean. i can see why you may not like it, but please dont call it the 'r' word. thats just going to too far. have some descency, there may be kids reading this.


----------



## Oo_vw_oO (Sep 27, 2002)

*Re: Pic post  (gquigmf)*

well this is certainly not rice, the only thing that is rice here is the banners in the background, in asian.......hmmm
very clean ride....bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Pic post  (Oo_vw_oO)*

Definately not Rice. It looks wonderful!!
Very Nice !! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Wish I had one


----------



## More Power (May 24, 2001)

*Re: Pic post  (aliengti)*

That is not rice, that is euro. Is euro funtional? Not totally. But is sure looks cool.


----------



## Imola Yellow GTi (Oct 27, 2000)

*Re: Pic post  (More Power)*

It's all kraut... the whole shaved, smoothed, boser, wide rear... keep going... finish this list guys.


----------



## indigo2slow (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: Pic post  (2001Bora)*

Just the way I like my women smooth and sexy. No rice here. All euro all good!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## boraman717 (Jul 31, 2001)

*Re: Pic post  (indigo2slow)*

Paint it Imola yellow and I'd hit it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## s3GTI (Jan 21, 2002)

*Re: Pic post  (boraman717)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Paint it Imola yellow and I'd hit it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​exactly what i was thinking!


----------



## overmonk (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: Pic post  (s3GTI)*

Yeah, the whole pantyhose color thing isn't working for me.
I think I do like the vents behind the headlights though.


[Modified by overmonk, 10:12 AM 12-18-2002]


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: Pic post  (PedroPauloDiniz)*

It can't even be called an A3 anymore. Maybe it's to your taste, but honestly, it looks like nothing. May as well have done the same thing to a Civic hatch, Focus, Golf, whatever...the end result would be the same. 
I will at least give props for attempting a sleeper look, knowing all the crazy wings and all that normally get put on modded cars in Japan (and everywhere else for that matter).
Mike


----------



## klr bee (Nov 12, 2000)

*Re: Pic post  (MikeNoGo)*


----------



## Shameet (May 5, 2002)

*Re: Pic post  (klr bee)*

DOOOOD IMO.. i like that audi... very clean and meann


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Pic post  (Shameet)*

its all show and no go - its an auto


----------



## DiesalGolf86 (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: Pic post  ( XXX 1.8T)*

nice picsss










[Modified by DiesalGolf86, 1:18 AM 1-4-2003]


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Pic post  (Defton613)*

I smell te****i.


----------



## iamnagrom (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Pic post  (CarLuvrSD)*

that thing is all rice on the outside and the interior is half rice half midwest hilbilly stereo junky.
i'm sick of looking at diamond plate inside of cars. 
gotta give the guy some credit for using some mcintosh equipment in the back.


[Modified by iamnagrom, 8:44 PM 1-6-2003]


----------



## 8vfury (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: Pic post  (PedroPauloDiniz)*

Sweeeeet car, is there any way you can post or link to some bigger pics?


----------

